
MacOS native sudo with Touch ID - jijojv
https://www.imore.com/how-use-sudo-your-mac-touch-id
======
chmaynard
I don't understand the purpose of step 12:

12\. Click on the Lock icon in the bottom right corner [of the Finder Info
window for /etc/pam.d/sudo].

